# Echo codes



## lmlaprise (May 5, 2009)

We received notification from a client via the american society of echocardiolgraphy newsletter for May 09 that states the NCCI edits that prohibited reporting 93320 with 93325 which became effective 1/1/09 wer erroneous and were removed 4/1/09 for studies done in physicians office!
Claims that were denied 4/1 and prior can now be resubmitted?!?!?

ALso, the NCCI edits prohibiting 93320 and 93325 in hospital setting will be removed on 7/1/09 and is retro to Jan 1st.

So, does this mean that we can go back and bill the usual 93307, 93320 and 93325 instead of the 93306?  The AMA code book states you can not bill these three codes together.

Any and all comments much appreciated!

L. Laprise
Newberry SC


----------



## deeva456 (May 6, 2009)

Hello,

With the correction on the edits, all it means is that you no longer need to add modifier 59 to 93325 when billed with 93320.  We can no longer bill an echocardiogram with 93307 93320 & 93325, it was replaced with 93306.

I prefer billing with one code instead of 3, since our doctors have to code their own billing, it is easier for them to remember one code instead of 3. 

Dolores, CPC, CCC


----------



## SADLERJ (May 6, 2009)

The CCI edit was a problem for the practices that billed the complete congenital echo cpt code with dopplers (93303,93320,93325).  Non congenital echo should be billed with the code 93306 unless you are not doing everything described in the code. If you did a limited it is my understanding that 93308, 93321, and 93325 should be billed. 

We are having all of claims that denied due this edit reprocessed. Hope that helps


----------

